# A new company called Dub raderwerks



## 1fasTT (May 17, 2008)

They have:
BBS RS reps
18x8.5 & 18x9.5 
17x7.5
17x8.5

Triple chrome and gold rivets 
Hyper silver and machine lip

BBS LM-R reps 19x8.5 & 19x9.5
Hyper silver and machine lip

BBS LM 19x8.5 & 19x9.5
Hyper silver with machine lip

Breyton GTP reps 18x8 & 18x9 
Hyper silver with machine lip

www.dubraderwerks.com


























---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?xblnsi


----------



## 1fasTT (May 17, 2008)

They will be posting pictures on Friday 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?qjqcfm


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

1700 for rs reps :screwy:


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

I know someone who will be interested in their choice of name..


----------



## ShotgunFacelift (Feb 24, 2007)

87vr6 said:


> I know someone who will be interested in their choice of name..


 Yup. I wonder how long it took them to decide to use another company's name.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

BWAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH :beer:


----------



## ShotgunFacelift (Feb 24, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> BWAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH :beer:


:thumbup: ShotgunFacelift likes this


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

:facepalm:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Lol they are about to get sued. 

This is the same thing as me creating a social network called myspace facebook. Dub and Raderwerks are both established companies. This is not going to end well for them.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

:facepalm:


----------



## BERTHA04 (Dec 3, 2010)

ShotgunFacelift said:


> Yup. I wonder how long it took them to decide to use another company's name.


Damn, I thought they were affiliated with Raderwerks. I guess I better hold off on starting BMWVolksAudiWagen.


----------



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

BERTHA04 said:


> Damn, I thought they were affiliated with Raderwerks. I guess I better hold off on starting BMWVolksAudiWagen.



I already have Honissaudodge. u can come with me if u want.

Replica wheels must be getting cheaper at www.alibaba.com


----------



## BERTHA04 (Dec 3, 2010)

oldschool86045 said:


> I already have Honissaudodge. u can come with me if u want.
> 
> Replica wheels must be getting cheaper at www.alibaba.com


I thought you made that website up but I clicked on it anyway, and it's actually really cool. I already heard of Honissaudodge, it's right around the corner from CadillaKiaSubaruzuki, right?


----------



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

BERTHA04 said:


> I thought you made that website up but I clicked on it anyway, and it's actually really cool. I already heard of Honissaudodge, it's right around the corner from CadillaKiaSubaruzuki, right?


That's a good name, I like that one.

And ya, haha, alibaba.com is a wicked site. ANYTHING from cutting boards, to sausage stuffers, to actual sausage products, to knives, to cars, to engines, anything u can think of.


----------

